#  Der kleine Patient >   Lactoseintoleranz >

## kerzie

Hallo,
mein Sohn hat eine Lactoseintoleranz und somit sofort Durchfall, wenn er mal etwas mit Lactose zu sich nimmt. Diesen Durchfall bekommen wir nicht in den Griff und bei Kindern ist es doch sehr schwer völlig auf Lactose zu verzichten. Normalerweise bekommt er dann eine Lactase-Tablette, aber es kann auch schon mal ohne geschehen. 
Kann er durch zuviel Durchfall Mangelerscheinungen bekommen? Er hat sich auch vor kurzem den Arm gebrochen (er ist 9 Jahre alt). Welchen Arzt sollte ich da aufsuchen?

----------


## Brava

Meine Tochter (12) hat auch Lactoseintoleranz,wir sind beim Internisten

----------


## urologiker

Ein Fall für den Pädiater, z.B. Starbug...

----------


## Brava

Ja der ist klasse ,den hab ich gefragt als kein Arzt wusste was der kleinen fehlt

----------


## StarBuG

Huhu 
Generell solltet ihr wirklich auf eine laktosefreie Kost achten, wenn eine Laktoseintoleranz vorhanden ist.
Es gibt genügen laktosefreie Produkte, die eine solche Diät ermöglichen.
Selbst auf Milch müsst ihr nicht verzichten. Lasst euch da am besten mal von einer Ernährungsberaterin Hilfestellung geben. Euer Kinderarzt ist sicher auch eine gute Anlaufstelle. 
Klar ist so eine Diät am Anfang schwierig, aber ihr gewöhnt euch mit der Zeit daran. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Brava

Danke Micha
Bei meiner Tochter hat es geholfen,deine Tips waren gut
Ab und zu hat Sie noch Bauchschmerzen aber ich weiss das die kleine Madame mal wieder gesündigt hat (Eis)

----------


## kerzie

Danke für die Antworten.
Lactosefreie Milch verträgt er auch nicht. Gestern habe ich auch im Radio gehört, dass es oft auch eine Milcheiweißunverträglichkeit beinhaltet und somit die lactosefreien Sachen auch nichts bringen. Unsere Heilpraktikerin sagte bereits mal vor Monaten, dass er eine Milcheiweißunverträglichkeit habe, dazu konnte sie allerdings auch nicht viel sagen. Für mich passt das jetzt schon zusammen. 
Hat schon mal jemand eine Heilung mit Bioresonanz bei diesem Thema erlebt? 
Kerzie

----------


## StarBuG

> Danke Micha
> Bei meiner Tochter hat es geholfen,deine Tips waren gut
> Ab und zu hat Sie noch Bauchschmerzen aber ich weiss das die kleine Madame mal wieder gesündigt hat (Eis)

 Aber auch das darf sie, du musst ihr da nur das richtige Eis verkaufen. 
Zum Beispiel lassen sich Fruchtsäfte wunderbar einfrieren und ergeben ein leckeres Eis für den Sommer. Selber gemachtes Eis schmeckt eh wesentlich besser, als das vom Eismann.
Oder Milcheis zubereiten mit Laktosefreier Milch.
Da gibt es bestimmt auch einige Rezepte für im Internet. 
Es gibt dafür sogar extra Formen (z.B. von Tupperware), die die ganze Prozedur noch vereinfachen.
Oder einfach die Eiswürfelform nehmen.  
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Christiane

Mit Bioresonanz habe ich keine Erfahrung. Mir ist aber bekannt, daß in vielen Medikamenten Lactose enthalten ist. Also unbedingt die Ärzte informieren, wenn sie etwas verschreiben wollen!

----------


## Brava

Ja aber die Ärzte wissen bescheid was sie verschreiben dürfen
Micha hatte mich damals schon drauf hingewiesen,aber es gibt auch versteckte lactose in Lebensmittel 
Die zu finden ist um einiges schwieriger

----------


## günni

stimmt auffallend! 
auch ICH "scheine" eine unverträglichkeit zu haben...hab seit gestern viel darüber gelesen...und meine sympt. deuten stark darauf hin...nur. leider kam bisher niemand auf diese eher enfache idee....nun, werde eben selbst testen! 
übrigens, sogar in fertigem kartoffelbrei-pulver ist LAKTOSE drin.... 
Günni

----------


## Brava

Ja auch Soßen und Soßenbinder schwierig die immer zu finden

----------


## günni

bis zu 1g lactose 
täglich, soll man evtl. tolerieren können....ein erwachsener futtert aber normal 20-30 g auf...man kann ja auch das offenbar fehlende enzym zur lactosespaltung, die lactase, einnehmen.... 
Günni

----------


## Brava

Davon weiss ich nichts,die Ärztin sagte nur sie soll aufpassen was Sie ißt

----------


## günni

hmm....seit dem 8.05., ca. 17.00 uhr, 
bis heute lebe ich "laktosefrei"....allerdings hat sich NULL geändert.....eine leichte "verbesserung" hätte man doch evtl. merken müssen? 
günni

----------


## Brava

Vieleicht ist es doch was anderes,was los sein kann

----------

